# how to train rollers



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

just got 4 birmingham rollers just wondering how ya go about training them welder


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Welder,

How old are these rollers? Were these birds flown by the person you got them from?
One thing that will make the training easier is a settling cage like the one moonswirl has for her rollers. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/my-kit-box-29676.html


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

their not that old i think born this year he was using them to train dogs he did not know what they were tell i called him and told him they were rollers he thought they were just a homing pigeon any way the settling cage i'm not familiar w/ this is all new to me i just made a lil loft gor a few birds to get started in so let me know how to use it and i can make one thanx welder


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Welder,

I just checked out your photos of your loft. With the wire aviary in the front of the loft you won't need a settling cage for your birds. 

Do you have a trap/one way entry system for your birds to enter the loft?

The first thing you need to do is to train them to some type of call when feeding. Whistling, shaking the feed can, anything that the birds can associate with being fed. Whenever you feed the birds make this sound, I shake a plastic water bottle with a little grain in it. The birds will associate this sound with feed and later on you will be able to call the birds into the loft with this sound.
Second thing you need to do is trap train the birds. Since the birds are older I would suggest that you tape the last four flights of each wing together with painters masking tape. The painters tape, (blue masking tape) is easier to remove and won't damage the flights. This is just a precaution if one of the birds gets loose while trap training, with the flights taped he shouldn't be able to fly too far and you should be able to catch it.
To trap train, place the bird on the landing board as pictured below.



















Do this just before you feed the birds. Shake the feed can and place a little feed in the loft. Place the bird on the landing board and gently guide them in through the opening. Do this about 3 to 4 times, twice a day. The birds should be running into the loft after the second or third session.
Since the birds are a little older, you will have to keep them in for at least 3-4 weeks just to be sure. At the 3-4 week period you can place the birds on the landing board, (with the flights still taped) and just let them sit there. Some birds might just run back in to the loft, thats OK. The others might just hang out for a little while, thats good. After a little while, call the birds in and feed them. Make sure the birds are hungry when doing this. You can give them half their ration the day before just to make sure. Keep doing this for about a week or when you feel that the birds are comfortable and trapping good and then you can remove the tape from the flights. Again, make sure that they are hungry before releasing them.

One word of caution. When the birds are out with the tape on, be sure you are there watching them. Since they cannot fly very well, they are easy targets for the hawks, ect. Stay with your birds and keep an eye out for predators. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

can ya show me pic the tape on wings if possible thanx for this info really helps and no i don't have a trap or bobs but will be making one soon welder


----------



## FENERLI (Jun 2, 2008)

*heyy.*

make sure you dont over feed your birds...


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a pic of how to tape the wings.











Like Fenerli said, don't overfeed your birds. Rollers need only *about* 1 tablespoon of feed a day. They are great actors and can make you feel really guilty and overfeed them. Remember, control of your birds is in your feed can.

Enjoy your birds.


----------



## Hawk Dodger (Feb 6, 2002)

*Are U sure they're B-rollers?*

Welder,
I started out in the hobby training bird dogs on pigeons. Later I got a loft built, obtains "some pigeons" from a guy who sold birds to my pointing dog club members. Then I started going other routes to obtain better birds as I was becoming an addicted flyer as well as having my own for pointing purposes on my property. After I taught them trapdoor training, on a daily basis after work I would put a few in release traps designed for this purpose in the field next door and let the dog point, and then kick them up to fly back to the loft. This was great for the dogs' pre season training and fun to watch them fly around and then trap back in. No one told me, but I just knew to keep them HUNGRY before flying... 
I then learned about b-rollers through a local roller club guy willing to sell to dog trainers. I later learned not to tell other roller guys I met what my intentions were: eek: 
I then got a real kit of 20 birds across state (WA.) the next season on a hunting trip, and over time learned with trial and error how to get them to kit and of course, roll! If your really serious in flying rollers you must start with good stock first, and learn the doo's and don'ts in this hobby. If you do find good birds "cull" any that hit structures!!!! They will never breed good future flyers for you. 
The point', LOL I'm trying to make here is unless you've obtained these birds form a true Birmingham Roller breeder/flyer who knows what you have??? don't waste your time and effort with mutt birds!!!


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats so mean 
I love mutt birds.LOL
they have better personallities and are different from the others.
Mutts are what i do


----------

